# 2 Wochen Fehmarn



## Mefospezialist (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Boardie´s,

ich fahre mal wieder, wie fast jedes Jahr im Herbst zwei Wochen nach Fehmarn zum Brandungs- und Meerforellenangeln.

Es geht vom 12.10 bis 23.10 auf die Insel.

Da ich dieses mal ein Laptop dabei habe werde ich versuchen mal ein Report zu starten bei dem jeden Tag die Ergebnisse, Strände etc. gepostet werden. 

Spannend wird es da zwei Anfänger dabei sind. Mein Kumpel angelt auch schon seit er klein ist aber fast ausschließlich im Süßwasser. Das ist sozusagen seine Ostsee Premiere. Eine Freundin die mitkommt angelt selbst das erste mal. Mal sehen ob ich die zwei zum Fisch führen kann 

Ich habe vor mit den zweien erst mal gemütlich ablandig angeln zu gehen damit sie ein wenig werfen üben können und nicht gleich den Wind ins Gesicht bekommen. Danach geht es in den Wind. Bin mal gespannt ob sie dann das gelernte umsetzen können und mit der Brise ins Gesicht klar kommen |supergri

Wie gesagt ich werde versuchen die Boardie´s täglich auf dem laufenden zu halten.

Sollte ich es nicht schaffen kommt der Bericht danach aber ich gebe mein bestes.

Gruß David


----------



## derbroesel (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

Dann wünsche ich euch ein dickes petri heil und viel spaß !!! 
Gruß
der broesel


----------



## dorschfreund85 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

:vik::vik::vik:find ich super


----------



## noellchen (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

Hallo,

ich fahre kommendes Wochenende auch für einen Woche zum Angeln nach Fehmarn.

Warte schon gespannt auf deine Berichte.

Gruß
Jochen







Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Hallo Boardie´s,
> 
> ich fahre mal wieder, wie fast jedes Jahr im Herbst zwei Wochen nach Fehmarn zum Brandungs- und Meerforellenangeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

Hallo MeFoSpezi!
Dann hau mal bitte die Tage einen raus wie es gelaufen ist!
Ich fahre nämlich nächste Woche und würde mich freuen wenn Du tipps geben könntest wo's gut war... :vik:


----------



## maki1980 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

Ist anscheinend nicht viele zusammen gekommen.


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

Kommt wohl erst morgen wieder zurück?|kopfkrat


----------



## Nick*Rivers (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

Da ist wohl der Laptop ins Wasser gefallen:q
Kann euch nur sagen, dass es unterhalb von Fehmarn ganz gut läuft. War Freitag in Dazendorf und hatte keine Zeit mir die Sterne anzuschauen. Nachdem die Würmer gegen 22h (ab Dunkelheit noch sehr viele Krabben) weg waren habe ich Bilanz gezogen und 9 Platte und zwei schöne Dorsche gezählt. Erfreulicherweise waren fast keine kleinen Dorsche unterwegs


----------



## Mefospezialist (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

So Leute,

sorry das es etwas länger gedauert hat aber das W-Lan im Ferienhaus war eine Katastrophe!! Ich habe aber Notitzen gemacht und werde bis Ende nächster Woche alles mitteilen was ich so notiert habe.

Es waren zwei lustige Wochen :q

1. Tag
erst mal ankommen und Auto ausladen. Kaum ausgeladen die Frage wann geht es denn endlich los von den zweien. 
Erst mal Würmer geholt und dann mit den Spinnruten an den Strand Westermakelsdorf. Kollege Alex kann ja schon angeln also war da nicht viel zu erklären. Moni hatte das erste mal eine Rute in der Hand und es gestaltete sich schwieriger als gedacht. Die ersten Würfe gingen Richtung Mond oder quer an den Strand. Nach zwei Stunden ging es dann etwas besser und 30-40 Meter waren durchaus drin. Ich hatte dann auch etwas Zeit zum Angeln und fing eine kleine Meerforelle von 35cm also released.
Abends dann Brandungsangeln am Huk, Ergebniss 3Platte 1Dorsch etliche Fehlbisse. Die Ruten haben ich den beiden rausgeworfen und sie mussten dann nur noch reinholen wenn ein Fisch hing. Die Krebse haben sich die Würmer schmecken lassen also hieß es erst mal neue Vorfächer basteln wie etwas Krebsresistenter sind.

2. Tag
Blinkern stand auf dem Programm. Diesmal nach Bojendorf und Richtung Fastensee gefischt. Ich hatte eine Forelle am Band die aber nicht an Land wollte. Moni hatte ihren ersten Biss aber war natürlich total überfordert so das die Forelle nach ein paar Sekunden wieder released wurde.
Abends dann wieder Brandungsangeln am Huk. Diesmal lief schon deutlich besser mit den extrem langen Vorfächern und dicken Perlen. Nach ein paar Probewürfen und jeweils 15min dauer im Wasser war nach dem rausholen klar, es sind noch Würmer auf dem Haken. Erfreulich und auch gleichzeitig gute Voraussetzung für bessere Fänge. An dem Abend hatten wir 9Platten und drei Dorsche zum mitnehmen.

Am Wochenende geht es weiter. Und ich verpreche es folgen noch lustige Tage mit Erlebnissen die die Lachmuskeln strapaziert haben.

Gruß David


----------



## tobiiger (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Wochen Fehmarn*

Moni hatte das erste mal ne Rute in der hand...... und das war auch noch schwierig. ?.


----------

